# What is creating all these russian teenage mass monsters???!!!



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

So many huge mass monsters coming out of russia right now, what do you believe is the cause of all this?7

it's obviously down to drugs but more specifically... ive heard people say that it is down to huge dianabol useage that the russians love, its a possibility

personally i think they will be using some extreme insulin protocols maybe


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Answered your own question really haven't ya mate, huge steriod and GH use is what's doing it


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

Loads of 'slin

Loads of GH


----------



## butler94 (Jun 6, 2011)

they're all getting massive so that they can push people out of the way when they go on holiday. :cursing: fcuking hate russians:lol:


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Pain2Gain said:


> Answered your own question really haven't ya mate, huge steriod and GH use is what's doing it


but i dont think its injectable aas, massive dosage has been done all over for years but all of a sudden russian is producing these monsters like nowhere has ever before.

i was thinking massive oral usage and slin in specific


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2012)

Chernobyl. They are all radio active super mutants


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

are you getting the picture!? them russian's craaaazy


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Test Deca Dbol and slin lets be honest the 4 best Drugs any Bodybuilder strongman or Powerlifter can get  Pretty much what im going to be running next more than likely. im a huge fan of dbol it is noting less than amazing


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

In Russia you can get your hands on pretty much anything gear related.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nidge said:


> In Russia you can get your hands on pretty much anything gear related.


You should have stopped at anything. Along with the gear,its also their neonazi mentality as well which wants them to be massive fvckers.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Barman said:


> Test Deca Dbol and slin lets be honest the 4 best Drugs any Bodybuilder strongman or Powerlifter can get  Pretty much what im going to be running next more than likely. im a huge fan of dbol it is noting less than amazing


Any sources for this astonishing bit of infomation we clearly never knew about?

Will test deca & dbol really make all the russian teenagers mass monsters? You think they have just discovered a cycle like this or did you just want to tell everyone about your next test, deca & dbol cycle? :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Any pics of these Russian monsters?

I fcuking hate Russians!!!


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

i think some of it is genetic, a lot of people from eastern Europe are very big boned, they have huge thick wrists and forearms....basically they possess the frame to carry the size....or maybe I'm talking crap..lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Not just Russians lot of the polish lads are fcuking monsters as well.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

justin case said:


> i think some of it is genetic, a lot of people from eastern Europe are very big boned, they have huge thick wrists and forearms....basically they possess the frame to carry the size....or maybe I'm talking crap..lol


I watched an interesting documentary a while back that said the opposite is true!

Why do you see so many gorgeous Russian girls with little ugly rodent looking Russian blokes? Well, according to this documentary the gene pool in Russia is very weak due to WW2 as most of the biggest, strongest males were killed (remember how badly the Russians had it early in the war, they lost the majority of their regulars)

Apparently eastern European males have pretty weak genes and this is the reason why they are all ugly fcukers!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I watched an interesting documentary a while back that said the opposite is true!
> 
> Why do you see so many gorgeous Russian girls with little ugly rodent looking Russian blokes? Well, according to this documentary the gene pool in Russia is very weak due to WW2 as most of the biggest, strongest males were killed (remember how badly the Russians had it early in the war, they lost the majority of their regulars)
> 
> Apparently eastern European males have pretty weak genes and this is the reason why they are all ugly fcukers!


And obviously nothing to do with the £££ which the ugly rodent blokes have either.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> And obviously nothing to do with the £££ which the ugly rodent blokes have either.


No, not according to said documentary, there are just not enough decent looking blokes to go around!

Have you never noticed how you can spot an Eastern European bloke in your home town or gym a mile off?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

well the losses they suffered in WW2 certainly never affected their tally of medals in the Olympic games after the war, and mainly in strength events...it's an interesting subject and it's almost certainly not due to one reason alone imo.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> No, not according to said documentary, there are just not enough decent looking blokes to go around!
> 
> Have you never noticed how you can spot an Eastern European bloke in your home town or gym a mile off?


Yeah thats true,we call the Poles flatheads because of that certain look they have.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> No, not according to said documentary, there are just not enough decent looking blokes to go around!
> 
> Have you never noticed how you can spot an Eastern European bloke in your home town or gym a mile off?


I can spot a pole a mile off. they all have the same ears and slightly squashed shaped head, and of course the trademark leather jacket and jeans with the little gay white trainers that have those gay little strap things that wrap around the whole shoe.

tell me I'm wrong..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I can spot a pole a mile off. they all have the same ears and slightly squashed shaped head, and of course the trademark leather jacket and jeans with the little gay white trainers that have those gay little strap things that wrap around the whole shoe.
> 
> tell me I'm wrong..


they can't half pack a tray of tomato's though, I'll give em that!


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

polish lad in my gym is brazillian jui jitsu champ big fcuk aswell, top bloke really nice teaches anyone whos there

and your all wrong see in early 80's the russians realised if they were to win the sunbed war, they were going to have to get faster,stronger, bigger

so after watching ivan drago and his gear taking/ training routine, they went quite and came back for decades to come and totally dessimated the world of sunbeds, you usually find the 'alpha' dominent males closer to the pool they get smaller as you get further way, so the answer? we need more rockys in this world


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

My area is saturated, even over run by eastern europeans. I work with mainly Polish, Russian and Lithuanian. The Poles are here in abundance so i will use them as an example.

On average i would say Polish lads are bigger than most British lads. I'm talking pre gym, just bone structure and build. The vast majority of them are at least 6ft. But yes on average also they are all very ugly as a result the women are all too often mismatched with some big nosed, tracksuit sporting, laceless trainer wearing kutas


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Immense work ethic


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ninja_smurf said:


> No, not according to said documentary, there are just not enough decent looking blokes to go around!
> 
> Have you never noticed how you can spot an Eastern European bloke in your home town or gym a mile off?


Yeh there easy to spot from a mile away but I think that's more to do that they are the only guys around wearing clothes from the early 90's and have the nerv to wear dress trousers with trainers or jogging bottoms with dress shoes.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

chernobyl generation.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@Zorrin posted a great article link on East German BBers. I'd also be interested in what he thinks theses ruskies might be taking.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Can only be drugs?

Nothing about training and hard work?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

justin case said:


> well the losses they suffered in WW2 certainly never affected their tally of medals in the Olympic games after the war, and mainly in strength events...it's an interesting subject and it's almost certainly not due to one reason alone imo.


Ahh, but see, if you look at human evolution you will see we are getting smaller but smarter as we no longer need to be able to kill a woolly mammoth with one spear thrust!

What I'm trying to say is the size/strength factor is nothing to do with it.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Ahh, but see, if you look at human evolution you will see we are getting smaller but smarter as we no longer need to be able to kill a woolly mammoth with one spear thrust!
> 
> What I'm trying to say is the size/strength factor is nothing to do with it.


We are also becoming taller.


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

when it comes to weights.... pretty much all the best training techniques came from soviet union, weather its powerlifting or weightlifting... so it wouldnt surpise me if they have thrown that knowledge into bodybuilding. i doubt its just becasue of drugs... genes could be a factor.... such a big country is bound to throw out a fair few mass monsters. another thing is imo eastern europeans in general take dedication to the next level....


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

lol makes me laugh seeing you cnuts put it on gear .

the russian and eastern block countries have a choice , weightlifting school army school or normal school , the parents choose a life for their kid as an infant the path is generally weightlifting school as they get free food education a place to live and gives the parents their freedom back .

from early ages these kids are training for hours a day to become the best their is its not steroids but hard work then the steroids get introduced .

underlining factor is simple its hardwork that gets results .


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I watched an interesting documentary a while back that said the opposite is true!
> 
> Why do you see so many gorgeous Russian girls with little ugly rodent looking Russian blokes? Well, according to this documentary the gene pool in Russia is very weak due to WW2 as most of the biggest, strongest males were killed (remember how badly the Russians had it early in the war, they lost the majority of their regulars)
> 
> Apparently eastern European males have pretty weak genes and this is the reason why they are all ugly fcukers!


That can't be true, why would all the handsome genetically gifted men die and the weak ones survive? If anything it would be the other way around. Stalin hardly said "if you're a 7 or above straight to the frontline-6's and below stay back!"

I think you see lot of big poles in our gyms because the meat head look is more fashionable in Poland and so they often get the most genetically gifted guys lifting weights, whereas here a footballer type look is popular


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

griffo13 said:


> when it comes to weights.... pretty much all the best training techniques came from soviet union, weather its powerlifting or weightlifting... so it wouldnt surpise me if they have thrown that knowledge into bodybuilding. i doubt its just becasue of drugs... genes could be a factor.... such a big country is bound to throw out a fair few mass monsters. another thing is imo eastern europeans in general take dedication to the next level....


exactly that .

the soviets developed something most do not understand ..... http://www.verkhoshansky.com/Forum/tabid/84/forumid/15/threadid/153/scope/posts/threadpage/2/Default.aspx


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I think the reason you see more Russian bodybuilders, as its becoming more main stream in Russia.

I was born during Soviet Union era and bodybuilding was looked down upon, reasons (lifting weights was bad for your bones and general health (I know right)).

But know almost every male in Russia or in a former Soviet Union country goes to the gym. Even my dad started going to the gym and asks me for diet and training routines.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> the soviets developed something most do not understand ..... http://www.verkhoshansky.com/Forum/tabid/84/forumid/15/threadid/153/scope/posts/threadpage/2/Default.aspx


True, but there is the fact that most of these programs were not standalones. They were developed to be run alongside chemical enhancement. How a program stood next to steroid use was an integral part of it to the creators of those programs.

Someone earlier in this thread used the fact that the Soviets and Eastern Europeans won most of the strength based events at the Olympics in the 50s, 60s and 70s to justify the argument that they weren't juicing when in fact, to a man (and a woman) they were far ahead of the game in steroid use and that's a huge part of why they were so good.

Although I don't for one second disagree that there are some big lads coming out of Russia (it can't be any other way), when you take the culture of doping and add it to a decent athletic program, you then end up with the dominance seen from the Eastern Bloc.

That culture has never really gone away and in fact, with the Russia's descent from super-power status, it's actually grown amongst the youngsters - there's a need to compensate and reclaim what they see as their place at head of the table.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Crazy how test has been round since the mid 30s.

The Russians and Germans have been using it/them ever since the late 30s, Nazi soldiers were said to have been juicing and its said even Hitler himself was on the test albeit for medical reasons.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you can get gear anywhere in the world and you could all take the same dosages. give the ruskies some credit


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> True, but there is the fact that most of these programs were not standalones. They were developed to be run alongside chemical enhancement. How a program stood next to steroid use was an integral part of it to the creators of those programs.
> 
> Someone earlier in this thread used the fact that the Soviets and Eastern Europeans won most of the strength based events at the Olympics in the 50s, 60s and 70s to justify the argument that they weren't juicing when in fact, to a man (and a woman) they were far ahead of the game in steroid use and that's a huge part of why they were so good.
> 
> ...


americans were doping in the 50s...... this is fact.... as were germans.. russians and plenty of other nations...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> True, but there is the fact that most of these programs were not standalones. They were developed to be run alongside chemical enhancement. How a program stood next to steroid use was an integral part of it to the creators of those programs.
> 
> Someone earlier in this thread used the fact that the Soviets and Eastern Europeans won most of the strength based events at the Olympics in the 50s, 60s and 70s to justify the argument that they weren't juicing when in fact, to a man (and a woman) they were far ahead of the game in steroid use and that's a huge part of why they were so good.
> 
> ...


ok so lets put it another way .

russia has less pharmaceutical companies and the population has less income , the western world has everything in easy reach so what seperates them ?

why do the american pro bbers use block periodisation ?

its not what you take or how much but it is about a way of life , in russia weightlifting is a way out to become a world champion and provide for a better future but over here and usa its an easy life so the hardwork is not as hard as people think and then they blame it on sh1t genetics or lack of gear lol

if the polish had most of their strongest male gene pool wiped out why is their so many massively strong polish guys and women ? simple poland was fcuked so they work hard to escape to a better life .

as i say its hard work not drugs .


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

I have to agree with you ewen on hard work and dedication. So many people blame it on genetics it's unbelievable. One word lazy. Unless you are born with some sort of disfigurement or disability, nothing should stop you.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> ok so lets put it another way .
> 
> russia has less pharmaceutical companies and the population has less income , the western world has everything in easy reach so what seperates them ?
> 
> its not what you take or how much but it is about a way of life


You kind of answered your own question in your second sentence there.

It's a way of life. A totally different outlook. Not just a different attitude to lifting but also a different attitude to enhancing. I use the word "enhancing" as that's how they see it. They don't see it as "doping" as the West does.

When the Eastern Bloc teams were using in those decades, they weren't looking upon what they were doing as cheating. They saw it as taking science and making themselves better. It just proved that they were better overall. And they thought, hell, if the Yanks could enhance their athletes as well as we can, they'd be doing it as well.

Steroids wasn't cheating, it was just something else that proved that the Communist way of life was better.

Over here in the West, we see someone juicing and we scream like little girls and then puff ourselves up in self-justifying anger - look at the furore surrounding Lance Armstrong as an example. In the Soviet Bloc? They wouldn't give a sh*t. That steroid you're taking isn't a foreign substance - it's just as natural as downing a protein shake.

Get me right though: I don't for one moment dispute that there are some strong guys over there who could, and have, won titles in their own right. I've already near enough said that in my first reply. But to dispute the effect of steroids on the Eastern European lifting culture is daft - especially when just about every strength athlete over there, right up to recent times, has admitted that they were immersed in systematic juicing.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

The Russians just need to work out how to increase the size of their heads to match their incredible physiques now !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> You kind of answered your own question in your second sentence there.
> 
> It's a way of life. A totally different outlook. Not just a different attitude to lifting but also a different attitude to enhancing. I use the word "enhancing" as that's how they see it. They don't see it as "doping" as the West does.
> 
> ...


i think your missing what im saying mate .

my point is its not the drugs or the training its the hardwork that goes into making the training and drugs work .

many people think its because russian dbol or jelfa sust is far superior to gear of the same make-up made in a yank lab well it cant be any different can it so then they blame genes which if you look at the harsh landscapes and lifestyles of these eastern countries you can see that while its not really a gene thing its more of a hard bastard type of thing these are what makes super athletes , its the determination spawned by severely harsh surroundings .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DeadpoolX said:


> The Russians just need to work out how to increase the size of their heads to match their incredible physiques now !
> 
> View attachment 98449


they did .....
View attachment 98450


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> ok so lets put it another way .
> 
> russia has less pharmaceutical companies and the population has less income , the western world has everything in easy reach so what seperates them ?
> 
> ...


I agree with you ewen and hard work and dedication plays a MASSIVE part in becoming successful at anything...

The drug taking as you mentioned previously comes at a later stage but do any of you lot remember that in the documentary Bigger Stronger Faster the russian olympic coach after the olympics at a party was drunk and told the american coach they were injecting there athletes with steroids...

So what did the USA do? Went back and made a stronger steroid... Russia has fewer pharma companies but that means nothing becuase how many of the drugs we use are from real pharma companies? Even though thet are available on the black market we get flooded with fakes and everyone prefers to use UGL! Point being russia have alot of fcukin smart scientists; god knows what kind of hormones or protocols have they discovered???

A bit of track but if a individual in russia has talent they get backing from a group of rich ppl who feed cloth them and give them everything they need so they become the best!!!


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ewen said:


> i think your missing what im saying mate .
> 
> my point is its not the drugs or the training its the hardwork that goes into making the training and drugs work .


Don't have a problem with that statement at all.

Only someone who has no knowledge of steroids thinks that it's a free ride. And over here, in the West, I'd say the majority of users are in that bracket - they may lift, but they ain't doing it properly.

But I do think there's also that difference in attitudes between East and West which means that steroids have a more pronounced effect on the Eastern Europeans. And that's illustrated by the fact that the average guy over there will run more cycles and will also use more compounds. Couple that with more willingness amongst the general population to use *and* the work ethic you're talking about and that's why you've got these mass monsters running about.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> I agree with you ewen and hard work and dedication plays a MASSIVE part in becoming successful at anything...
> 
> The drug taking as you mentioned previously comes at a later stage but do any of you lot remember that in the documentary Bigger Stronger Faster the russian olympic coach after the olympics at a party was drunk and told the american coach they were injecting there athletes with steroids...
> 
> ...


exactly mate , a future worlds strongest man gets spotted at an early age and gets everything they need to succeed .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

The Cheese said:


> Don't have a problem with that statement at all.
> 
> Only someone who has no knowledge of steroids thinks that it's a free ride. And over here, in the West, I'd say the majority of users are in that bracket - they may lift, but they ain't doing it properly.
> 
> But I do think there's also that difference in attitudes between East and West which means that steroids have a more pronounced effect on the Eastern Europeans. And that's illustrated by the fact that the average guy over there will run more cycles and will also use more compounds. Couple that with more willingness amongst the general population to use *and* the work ethic you're talking about and that's why you've got these mass monsters running about.


i know russians that think nothing of taking 200mg of dbol a day for months on end .

problem with western world is the dosage police lol


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

They are all taking krokadil


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

bens1991 said:


> They are all taking krokadil


Horrible stuff that!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

ellisrimmer said:


> That can't be true, why would all the *handsome *genetically gifted men die and the weak ones survive? If anything it would be the other way around. Stalin hardly said "if you're a 7 or above straight to the frontline-6's and below stay back!"
> 
> I think you see lot of big poles in our gyms because the meat head look is more fashionable in Poland and so they often get the most genetically gifted guys lifting weights, whereas here a footballer type look is popular


Err, have you seen what most strongmen and powerlifters look like?

Handsome certainly isn't a word that would immediately pop into my head to describe them!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> i know russians that think nothing of taking 200mg of dbol a day for months on end .
> 
> problem with western world is the dosage police lol


Honestly though ewen i dont think its needed the extra stress on the body is definately not needed...

I tried a few weeks ago 20mgdbol a day for a week and i felt awesome! Crazy pumps in gym and feeling fuller also apetitte increase and sense of welbeing.

My next course once i have everything on hand as im only using pharma will be basics of 400mg deca 500mg test 30mg dbol throughout for 12 weeks! I think itll be a very effective course...

Thats the highest id go; ive excluded the use of tren forever now as i dont think its needed!



Thats what i want to look like...


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Honestly though ewen i dont think its needed the extra stress on the body is definately not needed...
> 
> I tried a few weeks ago 20mgdbol a day for a week and i felt awesome! Crazy pumps in gym and feeling fuller also apetitte increase and sense of welbeing.
> 
> ...


That looks like an old Michael Jackson on steroids


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Honestly though ewen i dont think its needed the extra stress on the body is definately not needed...
> 
> I tried a few weeks ago 20mgdbol a day for a week and i felt awesome! Crazy pumps in gym and feeling fuller also apetitte increase and sense of welbeing.
> 
> ...


but dude you`ll never have hair as good as him lol

yeah i know it might not be needed but still people think nothing of it , 200mg a day makes you feel pretty good though .


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> but dude you`ll never have hair as good as him lol
> 
> yeah i know it might not be needed but still people think nothing of it , 200mg a day makes you feel pretty good though .


Have you tried 200mg dbol a day?

How did you feel? What dbol was it?


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I love Russians. Genetically superior. Would love to visit but to scared! Russia is so big it spans something like 11 time zones. awesome.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

Joe Shmoe said:


> I love Russians. Genetically superior.


How do you work that out? They're just as much of a mongrel race as the Brits.

Hitler was after destroying them simply because he saw them as totally genetically inferior to his Aryan German supermen.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Untermensch


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

The Cheese said:


> How do you work that out? They're just as much of a mongrel race as the Brits.
> 
> Hitler was after destroying them simply because he saw them as totally genetically inferior to his Aryan German supermen.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Untermensch


I think he just said that because he loves them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Have you tried 200mg dbol a day?
> 
> How did you feel? What dbol was it?


blue hearts felt awesome properly awesome .



Joe Shmoe said:


> I love Russians. Genetically superior. Would love to visit but to scared! Russia is so big it spans something like 11 time zones. awesome.


actually Icelander`s are genetically superior given that the population of around 300.000 has produced more top strongmen than any other country and iceland was an empty island with nothing there until scandi viking landed there and settled .


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I watched an interesting documentary a while back that said the opposite is true!
> 
> Why do you see so many gorgeous Russian girls with little ugly rodent looking Russian blokes? Well, according to this documentary the gene pool in Russia is very weak due to WW2 as most of the biggest, strongest males were killed (remember how badly the Russians had it early in the war, they lost the majority of their regulars)
> 
> Apparently eastern European males have pretty weak genes and this is the reason why they are all ugly fcukers!


are you saying we should 'nick' their women, the ugly ****ers lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> blue hearts felt awesome properly awesome .
> 
> actually Icelander`s are genetically superior given that the population of around 300.000 has produced more top strongmen than any other country and iceland was an empty island with nothing there until scandi viking landed there and settled .


Detail lol... What kind of awesomeness?


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Russian women may be very pretty when they are young, but they don't half go to seed quick...lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Detail lol... What kind of awesomeness?


all my lifts shot up 30-50 kg my muscle mass increased sh1tloads .

but taking large doses is dangerous so dont do it .


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

justin case said:


> Russian women may be very pretty when they are young, but they don't half go to seed quick...lol


This is true . They spend their teenage years desperately trying to find a man , and when they get one , they seem to give up making an effort and it all goes "pear" shaped ! :lol:


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Barman said:


> Test Deca Dbol and slin lets be honest the 4 best Drugs any Bodybuilder strongman or Powerlifter can get  Pretty much what im going to be running next more than likely. im a huge fan of dbol it is noting less than amazing


Tren > Deca

Deca is like droopy tits or a wizard sleeve clunge in comparison


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I watched an interesting documentary a while back that said the opposite is true!
> 
> Why do you see so many gorgeous Russian girls with little ugly rodent looking Russian blokes? Well, according to this documentary the gene pool in Russia is very weak due to WW2 as most of the biggest, strongest males were killed (remember how badly the Russians had it early in the war, they lost the majority of their regulars)
> 
> Apparently eastern European males have pretty weak genes and this is the reason why they are all ugly fcukers!


Now I'm no geneticist, but I'd imagine this would also effect the female gene pool as well. It's not the case that mothers pass their genes on to daughters and fathers to sons.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> all my lifts shot up 30-50 kg my muscle mass increased sh1tloads .
> 
> but taking large doses is dangerous so dont do it .


Yes i never would! Im all for small doses! Did you get any pains or sides?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Yes i never would! Im all for small doses! Did you get any pains or sides?


no none .


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> no none .


Your not exactly built like an average bloke though are you ! :thumbup1:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DeadpoolX said:


> Your not exactly built like an average bloke though are you ! :thumbup1:


no im just a skinny cnut


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> no im just a skinny cnut


Yeah rite !

19 stone skinny , you must be gutted !


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

DeadpoolX said:


> Yeah rite !
> 
> 19 stone skinny , you must be gutted !


ive got a massive gut :lol:


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

ewen said:


> ive got a massive gut :lol:


Skinny guys with a massive gut don't roll Tractor tyres around in their spare time !


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Jd123 said:


> Chernobyl. They are all radio active super mutants


thats ukraine LOL :lol:


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

sheiko and genetics


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Scottswald said:


> So many huge mass monsters coming out of russia right now, what do you believe is the cause of all this?7


Any nation or group of nations that take -70 degree winters in their stride then come over here and say about one of our coldest winters on record

"Thees is winter? Thees is summer to us!"

are going to be hard as nails in a genetic sense, lol.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I think we look too much into things over here and spend more time researching minor details than actually training .

For example when I spoke to a Polish guy in the gym recently , he said he trains twice a day or when ever he can -

I asked : "What about giving your muscles a chance to repair and recover ?"

and he said

"That's why we sleep my friend "

I think their work ethic is far superior on the whole in Eastern Europe and they are mentally stronger generally too.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

DeadpoolX said:


> I think we look too much into things over here and spend more time researching minor details than actually training .
> 
> For example when I spoke to a Polish guy in the gym recently , he said he trains twice a day or when ever he can -
> 
> ...


so how come over the years people have came to the conclusion on our side of the work that the likes of a 3 day split 5x5

with like 3 main exercises and maybe to accessory lifts are enough


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> That can't be true, why would all the handsome genetically gifted men die and the weak ones survive? If anything it would be the other way around. Stalin hardly said "if you're a 7 or above straight to the frontline-6's and below stay back!"
> 
> I think you see lot of big poles in our gyms because the meat head look is more fashionable in Poland and so they often get the most genetically gifted guys lifting weights, whereas here a footballer type look is popular


No mate, your missing the point, a huge percentage of males were killed during WW2, obviously the majority of these men were between the age of 15 and 40 or something (fighting age) Stalin was rounding up fighting fit men for conscription, so who was left? It does make sense but as i mentioned, I saw a documentary on it which obviously described it better than me!



Matt 1 said:


> are you saying we should 'nick' their women, the ugly ****ers lol


No, I'm saying we should emigrate to Russia! Even you may have half a chance of pulling an 8 :whistling: lol



2004mark said:


> Now I'm no geneticist, but I'd imagine this would also effect the female gene pool as well. It's not the case that mothers pass their genes on to daughters and fathers to sons.


I don't understand the science behind it mate but apparently the male gene pool was so weakened, maybe it has effected women too, as mentioned they start to look like middle aged women in their mid 20's!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

Anyone else think a factor could be that they are just simply not scared of insulin and willing to use it in ridiculous doses?

To anyone who says its the work ethic... they have had this work ethic for 80 years at least, they might have genetically bigger and stronger people but thats not what im talking about, im talking about MASS MONSTERS, so if russia has had this work ethic for 80 years, why hasnt a single russian looked like the ones that have come out of russia in the last 5-10 years. To me the ONLY thing that could have changed in tht time is chemical usage.

Most guys here are totally missing my point, im not asking why the average joe russian looks good.... but why over the last 5-8 years numerous russian bodybuilders are looking totally monsterous before there even 20.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> No, not according to said documentary, there are just not enough decent looking blokes to go around!
> 
> Have you never noticed how you can spot an Eastern European bloke in your home town or gym a mile off?


Where I live they are the ones drunk out of their skull whilst dressed like extras out of starksy and Hutch.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

lol more pics matt!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> block periodisation ?
> 
> .


Have you got a site that explains what block periodisation is? Seen you mention it a couple of times but no idea what it is.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Have you got a site that explains what block periodisation is? Seen you mention it a couple of times but no idea what it is.


http://www.verkhoshansky.com/Articles/tabid/80/Default.aspx

http://www.verkhoshansky.com/Forum/tabid/84/forumid/15/threadid/153/scope/posts/threadpage/2/Default.aspx

hard to understand first time due to translation but you will get it .


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> http://www.verkhoshansky.com/Articles/tabid/80/Default.aspx
> 
> http://www.verkhoshansky.com/Forum/tabid/84/forumid/15/threadid/153/scope/posts/threadpage/2/Default.aspx
> 
> hard to understand first time due to translation but you will get it .


thanks ill have a read later and try get to grips with it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Scottswald said:


> Anyone else think a factor could be that they are just simply not scared of insulin and willing to use it in ridiculous doses?
> 
> To anyone who says its the work ethic... they have had this work ethic for 80 years at least, they might have genetically bigger and stronger people but thats not what im talking about, im talking about MASS MONSTERS, so if russia has had this work ethic for 80 years, why hasnt a single russian looked like the ones that have come out of russia in the last 5-10 years. To me the ONLY thing that could have changed in tht time is chemical usage.
> 
> Most guys here are totally missing my point, im not asking why the average joe russian looks good.... but why over the last 5-8 years numerous russian bodybuilders are looking totally monsterous before there even 20.


because of 3 generations of hard training .

why would it be drugs ? nothing new has been invented to change average guys in to monsters in the last 10 years .

why can you not except the fact that for generations russia has tried to become a super power creating things like weightlifting camps this then ends up with men and women breading creating a superior baby and then their baby grows up in a camp and does the same cycle its effectively gene doping .


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

My mate took a shed load of Russian Dbol, Let's just say he grew a lot bigger on these than your average dbol lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

ewen said:


> because of 3 generations of hard training .
> 
> why would it be drugs ? nothing new has been invented to change average guys in to monsters in the last 10 years .
> 
> why can you not except the fact that for generations russia has tried to become a super power creating things like weightlifting camps this then ends up with men and women breading* creating a superior baby* and then their baby grows up in a camp and does the same cycle its effectively gene doping .


Not sure if I'm missing your point here... but just because Vladimir Iveabigun has trainined all his life and become a weightlifting champions doesn't make any differance to the genes he'd pass on compaired to if he'd sat on the sofa his whole life and watched Friends.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Skinny Guy said:


> Any sources for this astonishing bit of infomation we clearly never knew about?
> 
> Will test deca & dbol really make all the russian teenagers mass monsters? You think they have just discovered a cycle like this or did you just want to tell everyone about your next test, deca & dbol cycle? :lol:


Well because test deca and dbol is the classic mass cycle works every time and the past 20 years or so slin has being used and just takes it up a notch simple cycles training diet are always the best why because they work. and the whole test deca dbol is what guys used to only have back in the day and winny and well it worked some rather tren to deca and vise versa


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

2004mark said:


> Not sure if I'm missing your point here... but just because Vladimir Iveabigun has trainined all his life and become a weightlifting champions doesn't make any differance to the genes he'd pass on compaired to if he'd sat on the sofa his whole life and watched Friends.


no but if old vladi went on to become a national champ as does his future wife genetically they have a greater % of fibers geared towards the sport they excel in they then have strong ass kids and the cycle continues .

louie therouex however you spell it did a docu on russian training camps and one dad put nails nuts bolts any metal into his kids nappies then heavy stuff as they grew one of the girls became a national champ the other a gymnast , the dad was a circus strong man and national weightlifting champ .


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I would say genetics is a factor. The amount of Russian men and women but mainly men that have died through crimean war, World war one, world war to and there own political wiping out of people has not left just the week who could not fight (those left nehind often starved) but those that are the fittest who surviced the battles, the cold, the hunger. I have heard of there being so few men left that the ones who lived kind of had theoir pick of the ladies, so girls who maybe would have been out of there league were to ones they picked. Hence that russianwomen tend to be attractive as the ones that werent so found it very hard to find male partner, therefore didnt breed.

Now you all might say this is rubbish but I think it has legs


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> I would say genetics is a factor. The amount of Russian men and women but mainly men that have died through crimean war, World war one, world war to and there own political wiping out of people has not left just the week who could not fight (those left nehind often starved) but those that are the fittest who surviced the battles, the cold, the hunger. I have heard of there being so few men left that the ones who lived kind of had theoir pick of the ladies, so girls who maybe would have been out of there league were to ones they picked. Hence that russianwomen tend to be attractive as the ones that werent so found it very hard to find male partner, therefore didnt breed.
> 
> Now you all might say this is rubbish but I think it has legs


women in russia are around 4-1 i was told now every 1 guy has an increased chance of pulling a hot russian .

just packing my bags


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> women in russia are around 4-1 i was told now every 1 guy has an increased chance of pulling a hot russian .
> 
> just packing my bags


Shall i pick u up! Damn boys lets make a trip to russia! Tall sexy b1tches


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> women in russia are around 4-1 i was told now every 1 guy has an increased chance of pulling a hot russian .
> 
> just packing my bags


They are still 4:1??

When i went to russia (pre gym days) I had dinner with this lady.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

These girls came along in the limo for some reason, cant remember why


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> They are still 4:1??
> 
> When i went to russia (pre gym days) I had dinner with this lady.
> 
> View attachment 98508


Wow who the fcuk is she? Shes HOT!!!!

Can see you thinkin HOW THE FCUK DID I PULL HER!!!

Now tell us the truth! How much did you pay?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Russian women have that DIRTY SEX look!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> These girls came along in the limo for some reason, cant remember why
> 
> View attachment 98509


well it wasnt because of your looks :whistling:

ive always fancied going to russia .


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Wow who the fcuk is she? Shes HOT!!!!


She was one of that years Miss Russia contestants


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> well it wasnt because of your looks :whistling:
> 
> ive always fancied going to russia .


ha mate you should have seen some of the ugly massive blokes with Glocks walking around our hotel, blatantly bodyguards for god knows who

Our bodyguard wasnt huge but i would not have messed


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> They are still 4:1??
> 
> When i went to russia (pre gym days) I had dinner with this lady.
> 
> View attachment 98508


Then you got her on the whey..........


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Then you got her on the whey..........


i find that appealing .

love a bird with muscles .


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Fair play ewen, not my cuppa. Brave man to dabble with her!!!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> i find that appealing .
> 
> love a bird with muscles .


Thats definately the 200mg dbol and fcuk knows what else in your blood talking...

See i think you all forget according to some "Bro Science" i read on here a few days ago ewens test levels are crazy high as he does loads of squats! Horny Fcuker!


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ewen said:


> because of 3 generations of hard training .
> 
> why would it be drugs ? nothing new has been invented to change average guys in to monsters in the last 10 years .
> 
> why can you not except the fact that for generations russia has tried to become a super power creating things like weightlifting camps this then ends up with men and women breading creating a superior baby and then their baby grows up in a camp and does the same cycle its effectively gene doping .


nothing new has been invented, however i did address this in the very first line of my post you quotes. I reffered to a theory about insulin, read back...

your theory really doesnt explain how they have got massivly big as teenagers *within the last 5 or so years*, your theory may work gradually but certainly not within 5 years lol


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

http://muscleaddictuk.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/russian-bodybuilder-picture-collection.html?zx=330e9e8b31898691

These guys are animals!!!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Isnt this te russian bodybuilder kid?


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

If theyve all got the best work ethic then why are they drinking pofjojfznfni (or another brand of polish stella) outside our local shop and shouting abuse looking to get knocked out xD?

Dont get me wrong though ive met a few great polish lads, couldnt understand a blooody word but they wer good lads haha :thumb:


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ALEXEY LESUKOV

hes 23 years old now thats amazing!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I did watch a documentory once called Rocky IV and it kind of explained it in a montage, showing how the well equiped well funded Red russia created million pound machines for there athletes and the impovrished west had to make to with running with logs up and down hlls and using washing lines for training. Oh yes and massive injections of the finest HGH, Slin and Test

Here it is, this stuff is fly on the wall


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Scottswald said:


> nothing new has been invented, however i did address this in the very first line of my post you quotes. I reffered to a theory about insulin, read back...
> 
> your theory really doesnt explain how they have got massivly big as teenagers *within the last 5 or so years*, your theory may work gradually but certainly not within 5 years lol


insulin is wide spread 30iu a day is common id bet in usa the pro`s use more .

my theory does explain it its called genetics coming from a line of superior genes taking generations that then spit out monsters of the likes your last 5 year time frame lol , muscle fibers are not just strength related but size too so if you get a few generations of genetically gifted bodybuilders this will aid a bigger younger bodybuilder , hardwork and peds will mean a young 20 year old can be monstrous .

are you that naive to think its all down to insulin dbol aas in gear ? the west has far easier access to these due to money so it cant be drugs .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Adarob08 said:


> If theyve all got the best work ethic then why are they drinking pofjojfznfni (or another brand of polish stella) outside our local shop and shouting abuse looking to get knocked out xD?
> 
> Dont get me wrong though ive met a few great polish lads, couldnt understand a blooody word but they wer good lads haha :thumb:


coz they just worked 18 hour days 7 days a week because they work hard and want to relax lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Wheyman said:


> I did watch a documentory once called Rocky IV and it kind of explained it in a montage, showing how the well equiped well funded Red russia created million pound machines for there athletes and the impovrished west had to make to with running with logs up and down hlls and using washing lines for training. Oh yes and massive injections of the finest HGH, Slin and Test
> 
> Here it is, this stuff is fly on the wall


haha :lol:

think i watched it on bbc 2 :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

Russians have always been big fkers from as long as I can remember. In fact most of the strongman competitions over the years have always had a big contingent from EE and the greater siberian areas. Viking genetics maybe, I dunno, but also for pure BB's purposes, the fear of nothing helps, they train like their lives depend on it, being a huge freak out there would command respect from their peers too. I also should imagine getting gear out there is a damn side easier than getting it in this country, and cheaper too.


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Everyone crying slin and GH in huge doses when they know **** all about them anyway lol

There is definately some chemical engineering going on here. Not your average test and dbol cycle sh1t munchers on here say is all you need to be huge.

Viral Vectors? perhaps


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What's the first thing you see in this pic... the gull like lat spread, the quads that look like they should be from a bull?



Or the dodgy footwear :lol:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

ewen said:


> haha :lol:
> 
> think i watched it on bbc 2 :whistling:


Yes think your right very high brow


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> are you getting the picture!? them russian's craaaazy


I read this in Doctor nicks voice from the simpsons.

i dont know why


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Effloresce said:


> Everyone crying slin and GH in huge doses when they know **** all about them anyway lol
> 
> There is definately some chemical engineering going on here. Not your average test and dbol cycle sh1t munchers on here say is all you need to be huge.
> 
> Viral Vectors? perhaps


viral vectors yes so adding genetic materials into cells of a living being... so basically Genetically Modified!

Very possible!


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Also Eastern europeans works like dogs! Inpoor conditions and fcukin cold weather! They are just bought up with a Fighting Winning mentality!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Also Eastern europeans works like dogs! Inpoor conditions and fcukin cold weather! They are just bought up with a Fighting Winning mentality!


Well in fairness, it's work like a trojan or end up in the crack house for many of them.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Well in fairness, it's work like a trojan or end up in the crack house for many of them.


A few years back a British Farm owner willingly for a documentary sent home all his workers (europeans) and replaced them with english people who always complained about not being able to get a job etc. Some of them left after a few days and the rest of them were just slow and lazy.

In the end the farm owner said he would never recruit english british people as it cut his productivity in less in half...

Europeans have had it tough! They are mentally strong and very hard working! they work hard all day and drink in the evening to sooth there bodies. they can drink a litre of vodka at night and still be up for work at 6am the next morning!

No1 can fcuk with that!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

MonstaMuscle said:


> A few years back a British Farm owner willingly for a documentary sent home all his workers (europeans) and replaced them with english people who always complained about not being able to get a job etc. Some of them left after a few days and the rest of them were just slow and lazy.
> 
> In the end the farm owner said he would never recruit english british people as it cut his productivity in less in half...
> 
> ...


I have worked in restraunts and can say its not always like this


----------



## Effloresce (May 7, 2010)

Without a doubt a better work ethic than most


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> I have worked in restraunts and can say its not always like this


It was in the scenario they showed on tv! Who the fcuk would let an ugly european work in a restaurant anyway! Theyre good at manual labour!

The fit european sexy polish slovakian etc women are sexy but most have baaaad teeth!

Annoying as fcuk!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

peptides, simple


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Lots of Creatine and whey.....

I wont get on it cos i dont want to get that big.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ewen said:


> insulin is wide spread 30iu a day is common id bet in usa the pro`s use more .
> 
> my theory does explain it its called genetics coming from a line of superior genes taking generations that then spit out monsters of the likes your last 5 year time frame lol , muscle fibers are not just strength related but size too so if you get a few generations of genetically gifted bodybuilders this will aid a bigger younger bodybuilder , hardwork and peds will mean a young 20 year old can be monstrous .
> 
> are you that naive to think its all down to insulin dbol aas in gear ? the west has far easier access to these due to money so it cant be drugs .


well thats a fascinating theory mate, but i dont believe bodies can dramatically change in 5 years, evolution takes thousands if not millions......... i know evolution is totally differant but bodies cant change that much in 5 years.

i know its not just down to one thing, are you that nieve to believe its got nothing to do with drugs and your wonderful theory.....


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

maybe they keep taking their blood and replacing it with injections of bulls blood lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm really not well informed on the subject at all... first of all I don't follow bb'ing enough to know there's been a recent emergency of these young mass monsters. Also don't know anywhere enough about AAS and other PED's to speculate on that.

I'm not buying the gene thing though. Sure, any pro bb'er, pl'er, strongman or even cross fit champion is going to be genetically gifted with respect to their sport, but I doubt they're a super human race.

Most likely explanation I can think of is it's an image Russia want to portray to the world, so gets backing right from the top (Putin). They have these muscle sports ingrained in there culture, meaning the gifted teenage guy is far more likely to take it up at a young age than in other cultures and realise his ability. On top of that I'd guess they then have the facilities to exploit this talent/ability from a young age in a way that just wouldn't be acceptable to us in the western world. We've all seen the pics of the topless Putin hunting... not exactly an image that Obama or Cameron would wont to portray. Imagine in scandal if a UK government funded weightlifting camp for teenage boys was uncovered where they were, amongst all the other protocols, being fed banned PED's. Wouldn't blink an eyelid in Russia lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

slin couldn't transform you that much anyway could it ?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Lots of Creatine and whey.....
> 
> I wont get on it cos i dont want to get that big.


Wise man


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Scottswald said:


> well thats a fascinating theory mate, but i dont believe bodies can dramatically change in 5 years, evolution takes thousands if not millions......... i know evolution is totally differant but bodies cant change that much in 5 years.
> 
> i know its not just down to one thing, are you that nieve to believe its got nothing to do with drugs and your wonderful theory.....


I said generations not 5 years you said they become monsters in the last 5-8 years .

As I have said throughout if you read I clearly stated hard work training genes and drugs .

Read the bits you want and disregard the rest as its clear you have .

It's seems you think 5-8 years worth of high insulin use is enough lol

If you actually took your head out your backside you would see what I'm saying actually makes sense ill simplify it for your puny bodybuilder sized brain .

Diet

Training

Genes

Drugs

And hard fcuking work .

Those have created your so called monsters .

Maybe your only eating fish and rice cakes right now perhaps that's why your trying to blame it on slin use I don't fcuking know .


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

ewen said:


> I said generations not 5 years you said they become monsters in the last 5-8 years .
> 
> As I have said throughout if you read I clearly stated hard work training genes and drugs .
> 
> ...


Too the POINT!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Scottswald said:


> well thats a fascinating theory mate, but i dont believe bodies can dramatically change in 5 years, evolution takes thousands if not millions......... i know evolution is totally differant but bodies cant change that much in 5 years.
> 
> i know its not just down to one thing, are you that nieve to believe its got nothing to do with drugs and your wonderful theory.....


The labradoodle took less than 5 years


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2012)

DigIt said:


> thats ukraine LOL :lol:


Might as well be the same place pal. They all look the same and the radiation went f*cking everywhereee


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ninja_smurf said:


> No mate, your missing the point, a huge percentage of males were killed during WW2, obviously the majority of these men were between the age of 15 and 40 or something (fighting age) Stalin was rounding up fighting fit men for conscription, so who was left? It does make sense but as i mentioned, I saw a documentary on it which obviously described it better than me!
> 
> No, I'm saying we should emigrate to Russia! Even you may have half a chance of pulling an 8 :whistling: lol
> 
> I don't understand the science behind it mate but apparently the male gene pool was so weakened, maybe it has effected women too, as mentioned they start to look like middle aged women in their mid 20's!


wicked!


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> These girls came along in the limo for some reason, cant remember why
> 
> View attachment 98509


Next Holiday was Ibiza its now Russia....................


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

scouse2010 said:


> so how come over the years people have came to the conclusion on our side of the work that the likes of a 3 day split 5x5
> 
> with like 3 main exercises and maybe to accessory lifts are enough


Maybe because we are lazy Gits by comparison and selectively accept what research we choose to believe .


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Right that's it. 40iu 'slin a day from now on!!!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Right that's it. 40iu 'slin a day from now on!!!!!


5-8 years you be hench bruv wont need nothink else blud .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Right that's it. 40iu 'slin a day from now on!!!!!


Fast slin? I was doing 90iu slow slin, grew immensely but got fat to.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

ewen said:


> 5-8 years you be hench bruv wont need nothink else blud .


Cool breadbin.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Fast slin? I was doing 90iu slow slin, grew immensely but got fat to.


you must be russian :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I am Alexi Lusokov. Dont ask for pics though as I am a fat (unt :laugh:


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Then you got her on the whey..........


She's been on that Russian Creatine!


----------



## hardgain (Nov 27, 2009)

I can't believe this thread has gone on for 10 pages of arguing.

Just watch rocky IV


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> you can get gear anywhere in the world and you could all take the same dosages. give the ruskies some credit


yes but if one guy takes a huge amount at a young age and becomes a monster (yes, yes with training and diet 100% etc lol) then others want to match him and overtake him. fact.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

hardgain said:


> I can't believe this thread has gone on for 10 pages of arguing.
> 
> Just watch rocky IV


It's actually 8 pages, get it right


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

:001_tt2:


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ewen said:


> I said generations not 5 years you said they become monsters in the last 5-8 years .
> 
> As I have said throughout if you read I clearly stated hard work training genes and drugs .
> 
> ...


and how many teenagers looked like lesukov say 2 generations ago???!! nobody! so yes i did say in the last 5-8 years , because its true.

yes i have read your posts and obviously work ethic, drugs, genetics all play parts... AS WITH ANY PRO! well done for stating the obvious, pity youve repeatedly post a load of **** along with it  the topic of this discussion is what is giving them the edge

if you pulled your head out of your big fat **** im sure you'd want to stick it right back up after you seen the state of your body..... because EVERYONE wants a belly that sticks out twice as far as his chest..... not! :clap:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Scottswald said:


> and how many teenagers looked like lesukov say 2 generations ago???!! nobody! so yes i did say in the last 5-8 years , because its true.
> 
> yes i have read your posts and obviously work ethic, drugs, genetics all play parts... AS WITH ANY PRO! well done for stating the obvious, pity youve repeatedly post a load of **** along with it  the topic of this discussion is what is giving them the edge
> 
> if you pulled your head out of your big fat **** im sure you'd want to stick it right back up after you seen the state of your body..... because EVERYONE wants a belly that sticks out twice as far as his chest..... not! :clap:


lol do you even train ?


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

ewen said:


> lol do you even train ?


that was a good one, never heard it before, let me write it down :yawn:


----------



## Justkeeptrainin (Oct 4, 2011)

The reason they look big is because inside them is a lightly smaller one, inside that is another slightly smaller one, If you pop the top off that one then thee is an EVEN smaller one!!..... You eventually get to a tiny little one! But he's solid so good foundations really...


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

And I thought that Andriy Arshavin was russian. Fuking not...


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

cub said:


> :001_tt2:


Dose the army make them take gear ha big guys look great to as well as being strong


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

cub said:


> :001_tt2:


took his sweet time about it didnt he?!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Scottswald said:


> and how many teenagers looked like lesukov say 2 generations ago???!!


Just googled him and hes one big fcking guy


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i read the first 8 pages .....

here is my input...I was in the forces during the cold war and we looked at the russians a lot as that is who we were planning a ruck with - now having been to moscow a few times, they are tough cnuts largely...

There is NO pamper culture in Russia...you pretty much get up each day and you earn a crust or perish. The men are tough and harsh and so are the birds......I was propositioned by a hooker at 3 am as soon as I got to my hotel, they are in most hotel bars.earning...

Rusiia is a semi criminal state - there is criminality at every level of society....there is pressure to be a big strong tough guy or get fuking trampled by them.

they aint afraid of a work out....lots of them are lazy [email protected] though...the ex communists for example dont want to work...they cant govern so they have turned to violent criminal activity...

Go and have a walk round moscow - its a harsh place...even for a Glasgow boy lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Other countries were asking similar question about our cyclists at the Olympics... did we have an unfair advantage with the bikes etc.

Simple answer was it's a sport more have got involved in after success in preceding years, also probably more importantly, investment in training and coaching was increased which exploited that interest. Were not genetically gifted at riding bikes.

Same with rowing, it's just a culture in our private schools.

Then look at bodybuilding... how many teens are coached from a young age in the UK. Hardly any lads start training before 17-18 and then it's just messing around with chest and bi's constantly until they learn better (and most don't). Most gyms don't let under 16's in for h&s reasons. Even if they did it'd be frowned up on... kids should be kids, bad for growth and all that. Then lads in there early 20s come on here asking for steroid advice and get told they're too young.

Do you think the same can be said of Russia, Poland, Ukraine etc?


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

To say they train harder etc.. is silly imo do you think BBers' and strength athletes from other countries don't train as hard lol. Anyway as others have said maybe they are now focusing on BBing more and being a large country where many will want to train (proportionately compared to the UK for example) more "genetic freaks" will appear. I'm sure they are also willing to cane drugs en mass younger too which is why maybe your seeing more huge younger guys.

Not too many Russian's dominating the pro ranks and still the greatest junior bodybuilder (strength and development wise) was an American Casey Viator.

Don't see too many 18 year old Russians like this do you


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

Gotta love these its "test/deca/slin/growth" posts. I'm on a lot of the above and its still slow going.


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

They start younger simple.

In England everyone thinks if you weight lift at a young age etc it will damage you body.

In Russia it's encouraged. Hardly a great climate to grow up in. Father say to there sons at a young age "get to the gym get big no fker will touch you"

It's like football for us. Kids do it for fi with there mates.

If you took a 12 year old British boy. Trained him with proper guidance, steroids etc. he would more than likely be around the same size as the Russian monsters that are appearing


----------



## nutritionshack (Apr 25, 2012)

Russian men are ugly russian women are incredibly beautiful and they out number the ugly men 14-1 im getting a semi on just thinking about it anyone fancy a trip to russia?


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> There is NO pamper culture in Russia...you pretty much get up each day and you earn a crust or perish. The men are tough and harsh and so are the birds......I was propositioned by a hooker at 3 am as soon as I got to my hotel, they are in most hotel bars.earning...
> 
> Rusiia is a semi criminal state - there is criminality at every level of society....there is pressure to be a big strong tough guy or get fuking trampled by them.


very very true indeed- former soviet states have bred tough as nails people - and big - been married to a ukrainian for 11 years - hard work ;o)


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> are you getting the picture!? them russian's craaaazy


LOL I am a Russian and i am not craaaaazy LOL


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

nutritionshack said:


> Russian men are ugly russian women are incredibly beautiful and they out number the ugly men 14-1 im getting a semi on just thinking about it anyone fancy a trip to russia?


no thanks mate, not into ugly men lol.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

i wonder if these lads consume high calorie diets as young teenagers such as 12......... if you did you'd be well on your may by the time your 17/18


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

as has already been said im sure if britain was the size of russia we would have our fair share of genetic freaks.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

gycraig said:


> They start younger simple.
> 
> In England everyone thinks if you weight lift at a young age etc it will damage you body.
> 
> ...


I agree with this also look at the size of their genetic gene pool , its like U.S.A the more people youv got the more chance of genetic talent.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Well Ive read through most of the posts here , and so far no one has got it.The originally statement."Why does Russia produce so many of these monsters?"Ok here it is.

It has nothing to with effort, training protocols, drugs , or fairies at the bottom of the garden.Firstly when making a sweeping generalisation, you have to consider other factors.The most important factor being a propensity for muscular size.Or to put it another way, genetics.Then you have to consider the other important factor.Simple numbers.Its the same reason that China dominate the Olympics.If you have a large population, then it stands to reason that the likelihood of individuals being born with the required genetic traits to excel in a certain discipline will increase geometrically.The sheer numbers born in the Baltic states, ensure a fervent gene pool to choose from and excel.

However another factor that disavantages the Baltic states population is a genetic propensity to store body fat.This maybe a factor in the future as to why we dont see many Top level physique competitors from Eastern Europe, as we do from The USA.

The USA, as we know is a melting pot of ethnicity.Black atheletes in general have a genetic advantages which favours leaness.In fact most dark skinned,individuals favour this gene.Wheres as light skinned, fair haired individuals do not.Obviously leaness, and the ability to achieve it, is a pre requisite for physique competition.You will find an abundance of mediteranean atheletes who have excelled in physique competition.Far more than you expect pro rata of population.

You will find certain individuals who do contradict this trend.Overall however, dark skinned, favours leaness.Light hair and skin does not.How many Swedes have competed in top level Physique competition? Not many.Its a numbers games nothing more.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

he eats cheese curd for every meal


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I watched an interesting documentary a while back that said the opposite is true!
> 
> Why do you see so many gorgeous Russian girls with little ugly rodent looking Russian blokes? Well, according to this documentary the gene pool in Russia is very weak due to WW2 as most of the biggest, strongest males were killed (remember how badly the Russians had it early in the war, they lost the majority of their regulars)
> 
> Apparently eastern European males have pretty weak genes and this is the reason why they are all ugly fcukers!


Just as everyone in Scotland is ginger, everyone from Liverpool has curly hair and wants a fight, everyone in Wales shags sheep and every black man has a 14 inch cock then? Have you actually been to Eastern Europe and seen all the people with your own eyes? Even if a few, a lot or even most you have seen in the UK conform to a certain stereotype doesn't mean that the rest of the people in those countries do too. And a documentary doesn't make something true either, it only portrays the opinion of the documentary maker.


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

DeadpoolX said:


> This is true . They spend their teenage years desperately trying to find a man , and when they get one , they seem to give up making an effort and it all goes "pear" shaped ! :lol:


Saying that, the majority of western women start off pear shaped and stay pear shaped. :-/


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

KingMJ said:


> Just as everyone in Scotland is ginger, everyone from Liverpool has curly hair and wants a fight, everyone in Wales shags sheep and every black man has a 14 inch cock then? Have you actually been to Eastern Europe and seen all the people with your own eyes? Even if a few, a lot or even most you have seen in the UK conform to a certain stereotype doesn't mean that the rest of the people in those countries do too. And a documentary doesn't make something true either, it only portrays the opinion of the documentary maker.


I'm afraid that 1 is true mate :blush:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

KingMJ said:


> Just as everyone in Scotland is ginger, everyone from Liverpool has curly hair and wants a fight, everyone in Wales shags sheep and every black man has a 14 inch cock then? Have you actually been to Eastern Europe and seen all the people with your own eyes? Even if a few, a lot or even most you have seen in the UK conform to a certain stereotype doesn't mean that the rest of the people in those countries do too. And a documentary doesn't make something true either, it only portrays the opinion of the documentary maker.


I was just stating what the documentary said mate, you seem to to be having a dig at me for this comment, i was just injecting a bit of humour. anyway, im not in the mood to debate the matter as i have a pretty bad concussion at the moment and im not thinking straight, did you bother to read my previous comments?


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

follistatin!!


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I was just stating what the documentary said mate, you seem to to be having a dig at me for this comment, i was just injecting a bit of humour. anyway, im not in the mood to debate the matter as i have a pretty bad concussion at the moment and im not thinking straight, did you bother to read my previous comments?


Yes, I read everyones comments.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

KingMJ said:


> Yes, I read everyones comments.


I have spent 6 weeks in Moscow and have visited my girls family in Ukraine on several occasions.

I stand by my previous statements.

You come across as a bit of a cnut in your previous comment, apologies if i misread it but hey ho its the internet after all so bash on :laugh:


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I have spent 6 weeks in Moscow and have visited my girls family in Ukraine on several occasions.
> 
> I stand by my previous statements.
> 
> You come across as a bit of a cnut in your previous comment, apologies if i misread it but hey ho its the internet after all so bash on :laugh:


That's a horrible thing to say about me. Horrible. lol


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Who are these russian super teenagers that you're all talking about anyway?

Also on that note about the Icelandic fellas I went to the WPC the other week and this Icelandic 19 yr old squatted 200kg+!! Spurred me on tho! Lol


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

KingMJ said:


> That's a horrible thing to say about me. Horrible. lol


Stick around a bit longer, you will get called a LOT worse i can assure you of that!

I was a little p1ssed with your comment as you assumed I was stereotyping without much knowledge on the matter hence why i said you "come across as a bit of a cnut"

Apologies mate, had a really sore head, just had my stitches out and was still suffering from a bad concussion so was in a bit of a mood :cursing:

Normally in these circumstances we would meet up, Canterbury rules and all that, sort out our differences like men but I'll let you away with it this time lol

ALTHOUGH, any more of your cheek and my mate @infernal0988 will sort you out with some bum love..........

:beer:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Stick around a bit longer, you will get called a LOT worse i can assure you of that!
> 
> I was a little p1ssed with your comment as you assumed I was stereotyping without much knowledge on the matter hence why i said you "come across as a bit of a cnut"
> 
> ...


Anyone mention bum love ?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Anyone mention bum love ?


Hahahahaha, classic Infernal, anyone mentions bum love and your spidey scenes start tingling! h34r:

Good to know it's not just empty threats I'm making, take note everyone, my protector Infernal WILL molest you if I deem you deserve it :devil2:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Hahahahaha, classic Infernal, anyone mentions bum love and your spidey scenes start tingling! h34r:
> 
> Good to know it's not just empty threats I'm making, take note everyone, my protector Infernal WILL molest you if I deem you deserve it :devil2:


I prefer the term anally violate  :innocent:


----------



## KingMJ (Mar 24, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Stick around a bit longer, you will get called a LOT worse i can assure you of that!
> 
> I was a little p1ssed with your comment as you assumed I was stereotyping without much knowledge on the matter hence why i said you "come across as a bit of a cnut"
> 
> ...


haha

No offence taken and no apology necessary, but I appreciate the gesture. Don't take anything I say personally, even if I disagree with something, it's only with an opinion rather than the person. And even the opinion can be taken out of context. It's all good!


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

ewen said:


> exactly that .
> 
> the soviets developed something most do not understand ..... http://www.verkhoshansky.com/Forum/tabid/84/forumid/15/threadid/153/scope/posts/threadpage/2/Default.aspx


ya they developed russian!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

justin case said:


> i think some of it is genetic, a lot of people from eastern Europe are very big boned, they have huge thick wrists and forearms....basically they possess the frame to carry the size....or maybe I'm talking crap..lol


god its sooo unfair the men are big and strong and the women slim and fabulous

fecks sake wish i was russian

trust us brits to get borin genes


----------



## sockie (Jul 1, 2012)

cub said:


> :001_tt2:


Thats breakfast fcuked anyway,the cnut,


----------



## ivanvlasov (Apr 17, 2013)

This is my first post here and I don't mean to revive an old thread but I wanted to share my thoughts on the whole Russian, Polish genes deal. I live in the US but I am polish and everyone on my fathers side is very strong. I was thin growing up but I always had a lot more natural strength than most other kids. In California we have a lot of Ukrainian and Russian immigrants and most of them are skinny.

I did see a skinny Russian kid beat the crap out of two Americans in our lunch hall in high school. They threw a red soda drink on him and the Russian kid completely changed gears and slammed one of the Americans head into a table multiple times. I witnessed a similar incident six months later... Russian immigrant being bullied and slammed a guys head into a glass window. The mentality is different with these guys as they come from much worse conditions than most Americans.

My grandfather was a coal miner in Pennsylvania and he was built very well. My father told me he would lift weights after his shifts in the mines. I have met very few people with a work ethic like my father. My uncles were also athletes. So I think genetics plays a part but most Polish I have met were pretty slender like Russians. I will say though some of the biggest guys I have seen were Russian. A lot of guys here take steroids and I don't think Russians are taking any exotic drugs or 200mg of dbol. Everyone has access to the same stuff.

Here is a picture of me in the Army:










I was running a lot and lost weight from a lack of quality food.

Here is six weeks after I got out:










First pic I am about 98kg and the second I am 110kg and 186cm tall. I was only taking 10mg of GP Dbol with breakfast. I have been 110kg before so a lot of my gains were muscle memory. I respond VERY well to low dose of anabolics. I trained steroid free from 12 years old until 23. So eleven years I trained without any assistance. At 23 I experimented with testosterone and did a few cycles.

Just trying to give you guys some insight from my point of view. I trained very hard for years but I have to admit that my strength and ability to stay lean on very high calories are genetic traits.

I know one Polish stereotype is that we are stupid... My father programmed ICBM's on a nuclear submarine and I am working now to become a physical therapist. So that stereotype is false as well. But I will agree that Russian women age horribly... That is why I married a Portuguese/Filipino woman.


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Just got back from Pattaya in Thailand and could not beleave how many Russians have taken over. The main thing I noticed was that the majority of them where tanks lol


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

haza1234 said:


> Just got back from Pattaya in Thailand and could not beleave how many Russians have taken over. The main thing I noticed was that the majority of them where tanks lol


One of the reasons I'm considering going to Angeles this year instead. The majority of them are ignorant tossers. I hate fighting and would never dream of fighting in Thailand but I nearly got a fight with one in them in one of the McDonald's over there.

I sat down next to a Russian girl who was sat across from her boyfriend on one of them eight seater tables, as it was also next to my mates. Some random Russian came over from another table and grabbed my tray and told me I couldn't sit there. I told him I wasn't moving and grabbed my tray back. You could tell by his eyes he was looking for a fight, eyes of a killer.

Luckily the other Russian talked calmed him down.

Last thing I want to do is fight over there but I wasn't gonna let him bully me. He was a f*cking unit mind, my adrenaline was pumping. Was shaking like a sh1tting dog.

The Russians I seen were very miserable and ignorant sober then absolutely mental drunk. Seen a few running around naked drunk. Strange people.


----------



## hggcraig (Feb 6, 2011)

haza1234 said:


> Just got back from Pattaya in Thailand and could not beleave how many Russians have taken over. The main thing I noticed was that the majority of them where tanks lol


One of the reasons I'm considering going to Angeles this year instead. The majority of them are ignorant tossers. I hate fighting and would never dream of fighting in Thailand but I nearly got a fight with one in them in one of the McDonald's over there.

I sat down next to a Russian girl who was sat across from her boyfriend on one of them eight seater tables, as it was also next to my mates. Some random Russian came over from another table and grabbed my tray and told me I couldn't sit there. I told him I wasn't moving and grabbed my tray back. You could tell by his eyes he was looking for a fight, eyes of a killer.

Luckily the other Russian talked calmed him down.

Last thing I want to do is fight over there but I wasn't gonna let him bully me. He was a f*cking unit mind, my adrenaline was pumping. Was shaking like a sh1tting dog.

The Russians I seen were very miserable and ignorant sober then absolutely mental drunk. Seen a few running around naked drunk. Strange people.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I was in Phuket only the other month in a bar with a mate & we saw this fit looking russian girl with her bf, they were 20 metres away.

This russian guy saw me look at her & I thought he was gonna kill me. He looked cold & unfeeling, no aggression just pure hate.

Horrible lot!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

i heard that quite alot of them are gang members and are out to rob innocent english lads?? get you drinking with them and slip some sh!t in your drink and you wake naked next to a ladyboy with a johnny hanging out your @rse!! F*ck it - get me a ticket to thailand!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Serbians as worse, they ran riot in Zante last year beating everyone up that was british, thankfully im irish and they like us, but they were a hoirrible bunch to few english lads with me...there women are stunning though


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

on a serious note - the town i live in has had a huge influx of eastern europeans over the last 10 years or so (probably similar to most other towns around) the women are stunning but alot of the blokes are horrible [email protected]!! get on with alot of them tho as they workout in the same gym i do - gotta keep up foreign relations i suppose!!


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> on a serious note - the town i live in has had a huge influx of eastern europeans over the last 10 years or so (probably similar to most other towns around) the women are stunning but alot of the blokes are horrible [email protected]!! get on with alot of them tho as they workout in the same gym i do - gotta keep up foreign relations i suppose!!


They often look nice enough but their dress sense is about 10 years behind us and it lets them down


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

barsnack said:


> Serbians as worse, they ran riot in Zante last year beating everyone up that was british, thankfully im irish and they like us, but they were a hoirrible bunch to few english lads with me...there women are stunning though


Probably because we hammered them at war!


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

ellisrimmer said:


> They often look nice enough but their dress sense is about 10 years behind us and it lets them down


thats bang on that is! always thought there were something different about them (other then the obvious)!! still once their clothes are off you ent gotta worry about their failing dress sense


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

benno_2010 said:


> thats bang on that is! always thought there were something different about them (other then the obvious)!! still once their clothes are off you ent gotta worry about their failing dress sense


Yes, and from there you could work on their dress sense, but right now they look like they're from an atomic kitten video


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Haha there was lots of hot Russian girls in Pattaya that loved the English lads including me lol. Me and my mate never really experienced any conflicts with the Russian blokes they was all on holiday and just having a good time like everybody else. Defiantly wouldn't approach one whilst he's with he's chick or you might expect to get face planted

I wasn't sure if they was all on juice or if it was down to genetics.

Can remember seeing one bloke on the dance floor (positive he was Russian) and I swear I have never seen a bloke that big in my life!


----------



## haza1234 (Jan 8, 2012)

Actually thinking about it a lot of the Russian girls that approached me thought I was Russian so this might be why I never got face planted and jumped on by a mob of angry Russian lol who noes?


----------



## Noxchi (May 7, 2013)

its genetically , not about drugs . They are big boned , big bones = big muscles


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i heard in Russia, you get Test E with your Happy Meal at McDoanlds


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

barsnack said:


> i heard in Russia, you get Test E with your Happy Meal at McDoanlds


Yea I think it's a Mc Testy Burger!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Yea I think it's a Mc Testy Burger!


i dont get it


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Lol there's a few Russians that go to my gym and there ****ing monsters


----------



## atencorps (Apr 25, 2009)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Ahh, but see, if you look at human evolution you will see we are getting smaller but smarter as we no longer need to be able to kill a woolly mammoth with one spear thrust!
> 
> What I'm trying to say is the size/strength factor is nothing to do with it.


You made my day, as im 5'7 and smarter than the average bear im now going to wake up happy everymorning knowing my evolution track is much quicker than most humans. Mega


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2013)

When they invent time travel I'm getting a 6ft Russian unit to hammer me old lady so I've some eastern block genetics.


----------

